# Photo Tournament:  Black & white.



## bass76

The theme is black & white, sepia etc.  I want to see photos that really work with lack of colour, not just great photos turned black & white, if you know what I mean. 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Heres mine:

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/IMG_3184Medium.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

maybe you should call it monotone then ?

ps. i get the feeling you might have to say no try again allot in this one


----------



## bass76

I think ppl know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## 4NGU$

ill have a go at this 




http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_1352-1.jpg


sorted


----------



## bass76

Nice shot.  The cables add some depth.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## speedyink

Didn't we do this one already?


----------



## vroom_skies

Would this work?

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/Tree.jpg





Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Didn't we do this one already?



Who cares?!  lol I think that was b/w landscapes though...


----------



## Geoff

To the OP, thats not black and white


----------



## vroom_skies

Read the description again omega lol:

The theme is black & white, sepia etc. I want to see photos that really work with lack of colour, not just great photos turned black & white, if you know what I mean.

It's a little broader then B&W.


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Read the description again omega lol:
> 
> The theme is black & white, sepia etc. I want to see photos that really work with lack of colour, not just great photos turned black & white, if you know what I mean.
> 
> It's a little broader then B&W.



Gotcha 

Heres mine:


----------



## MBGraphics

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/Animals/tyy338.jpg


----------



## Geoff

I bet most people who enter this just launch a photo editor and change their favorite picture to B&W, then upload it.


----------



## bass76

[-0MEGA-];988007 said:
			
		

> I bet most people who enter this just launch a photo editor and change their favorite picture to B&W, then upload it.



Well thats why I said I want to see photos that really work in black and white.  A great number of photos in colour would just die in black & white/sepia etc.  Theres at least one photo already posted that looks totally wrong without colour.  Its not as simple as you think it is.


----------



## Francisck

[-0MEGA-];987976 said:
			
		

> Gotcha
> 
> Heres mine:



that looks amazing good job!

Best Regards,
Francisco


----------



## Geoff

Francisck said:


> that looks amazing good job!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Francisco


Thanks


----------



## MBGraphics

[-0MEGA-];988007 said:
			
		

> I bet most people who enter this just launch a photo editor and change their favorite picture to B&W, then upload it.



not me! 
Mine was black an white straight from the camera, it's a pretty old shot to, took it with my old camera before i got my XTi


----------



## Egon

Mmm... I think I'll pick this one. I've been sitting on it for a while now.

http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/4958/moonex7.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my entry 

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Picture176-1.jpg


----------



## theryaner

Alright re uploaded a new photo.


----------



## Justin

*Victoria Harbor*

can i still enter? it's my first time. 

here's mine. i shot this in Black and White and didn't just edit to make it B&W.





EDIT: can anyone else see my photo? it's not loading for me even with the IMG codes.
here's a direct link.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/justin13/DSC04131-1.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine;






http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/Picture349.jpg


----------



## speedyink

If theres still room

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/P1000003.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Here's mine;
> 
> http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/Picture349.jpg





wow too much sepia 
subtlety is the key 
"if you whisper people have to listen"


----------



## The_Other_One

Well darn...  Looks like I'm too late.  I had an image I'd liked to have added too 

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd162/Urban_De-development/2008-5-26_Jeff_Pilot/Holga.jpg


----------



## Matt_91

I get the feeling you'll say there's no room, but I'll try anyway






http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/4181/picture056resizeddy4.jpg


----------



## Punk

Already full? 

ahh too bad I'll enter the next one 
If you're still taking pictures here is mine:

http://static2.bareka.com/photos/medium/10845701.jpg


----------



## bass76

Kornowski's is the 10th pic.  I'll get the poll up as soon as I can.


----------



## jimmymac

if theres still room 

http://i32.tinypic.com/2wez5nb.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

i think theres 15 now ?????

and theryaner i don't think yours will count coz your selectively coloring in photoshop ?


----------



## theryaner

changed the photo.


----------



## Matt_91

bass76 said:


> Kornowski's is the 10th pic.  I'll get the poll up as soon as I can.



Curse the infernal maximum of 10 rule!!!


----------



## 4NGU$

theryaner said:


> changed the photo.



much better pic


----------



## Punk

Matt_91 said:


> Curse the infernal maximum of 10 rule!!!



It's up to the host to decide if he will allow a few more pictures or not, but we don't want a 20 picture tournament... We can always post the pictures in the tournament to show them to others


----------



## vroom_skies

jnskyliner34 said:


> can i still enter? it's my first time.
> 
> here's mine. i shot this in Black and White and didn't just edit to make it B&W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: can anyone else see my photo? it's not loading for me even with the IMG codes.
> here's a direct link.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/justin13/DSC04131-1.jpg



I couldn't help it. I just had to do a quick edit hehe.





Bob


----------



## Geoff

Much less noise, good job!


----------



## Justin

wow! how'd you reduce the noise? i got a pos camera which creates noise when ISO is higher than 400.


----------



## Matt_91

Punk said:


> It's up to the host to decide if he will allow a few more pictures or not, but we don't want a 20 picture tournament...



Yeah, I know why it's there. It's just a shame it can only compensate for a few photos.


----------

